
Now I Understand How Germany Created Hitler - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@dorothyhom/now-i-understand-how-germany-created-hitler-36e467e23372#.f7srbjlj6
======
sydneysider
trump is hitler??!? hilarious. what drivel.

~~~
imartin2k
No. The point is the rise of a demagogue and the blindness of people towards
the possible negative consequences.

Nobody knows how Trump would act if he'd be president. But the circumstances
of his rise are at least similar to Hitler's.

~~~
arkaeologic
They are absolutely nothing like Hitler's. There was global political and
economic turmoil at the time. No crisis, not even the financial troubles we
are in currently compares to the state of Europe and the World at the time.

The institution of the US government is far more stable than the republic of
Germany in 1936. The people were blind, but more importantly, they were
desperate. The people of the US are not desperate.

~~~
prebrov
Are you saying that Trump is not Hitler because times are different or that he
won't be elected because times are different?

Third Wave experiment and some others showed that you don't need desperation
to succumb to the strong leader.

And as for becoming a hitler, there's a megalomaniac beast in many of us,
probably more so in those who've climbed up the latter as high as Trump has.

The point is, nation doesn't necessarily have to loose The Great War and have
its economy in ruins to bring a hitler to power.

